# looking for information about free bsd



## me_mia (Jul 28, 2009)

I am looking for information on free bsd so just a few quick questions first i am looking for a server and i use linux right
now how well would they work together?I am also thinking about
using freebsd on my desktop so how well does wine do on it?Putting songs on a mp3 player is really hard in linux mine anyway so how well does that work does it use libmtp or something else?My last question i am a big fan of the gnome desktop so i took a look on
google some said gnome some said kde does it come as a default
with gnome or kde?That's all for now but i will have more questions later.

Thanks so much
Mia


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2009)

Start by reading the handbook. It will contain all the answers you seek and more.

As for GNOME or KDE being the default, how about neither? There is no default, you make the choice.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 28, 2009)

> I am looking for information on *FreeBSD*


http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/
http://www.cons.org/cracauer/freebsd.html
http://vtbsd.net/notwindows.html



> how well would they work together?


Explain.



> I am also thinking about using freebsd on my desktop


Check PC-BSD.



> how well does wine do on it?


Great, I myself play games on wine@FreeBSD.



> Putting songs on a mp3 player is really hard in linux


Hard in what way?



> does it come as a default with gnome or kde?


By default it comes even without X11, not only without GNOME or KDE, you can install X11/GNOME/KDE, its up to you.

PC-BSD is preconfigured with KDE4.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 28, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freebsd


----------

